# It's 2021. Is there an easy way to get TiVo recordings to a pc?



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

A few years ago I tried a couple of different methods of getting TiVo recordings over to my pc so they could live on a Plex server. I wanted commercials removed too. Nothing I tried worked consistently or very well. I just looked around again, and it looks like nothing has really changed. Did I miss something? It's there an easy way to automate this process?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The recordings to a PC is the easy part - kmttg or pyTivo or pyTivo desktop is all you need. The stripping of commercials is the harder part. And since kmttg or pyTivo are command line tools so they can be easily automated.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I hadn't seen pyTiVo Desktop before. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PJO1966 said:


> I hadn't seen pyTiVo Desktop before. Thanks.


Easier to use pyTivo - pyTivo Desktop


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

If you have a Mac, cTiVo is a phenomenal program. Automatic downloads with commercial stripping.

bb


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Nope. PC. I left Mac computers behind a year ago after a couple of decades of being Mac only.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

In a perfect world, TiVo would have an app for Apple TV or Chromecast with Google TV that would allow streaming of TiVo content. I tried getting away from TiVo with other OTA solutions but they weren't great either. TiVo has spoiled me. I'm just sick of having ALMOST everything on one device and then having to go to the TiVo for everything OTA.


----------

